# CALENDAR GALLERY



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

hello
here you can see some of the pictures that have been made, if you want something changed on your pic or have a question pm peanutbutternjelly, also if you are still submitting photos that is fine *THESE ARE NOT FINAL*

thanks :wave: 

also feel free to comment on anything you'd like chit chat is most definitley allowed


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*pic gallery*

i dont see any pics nor a link??


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't see it either :dontknow:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

me either i got all excited then thought there was pics to see


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

:scratch: me neither


----------



## ChioxerMomma (Aug 3, 2005)

*Well*

Me either. Mabe we should just post some. 



















I have plenty more too


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

this must be the INVISIBLE CHI CALENDER!!!!!!!!!!!!

YAYAYAYA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

LOL! I was all ready to see pics! :lol: :wink:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Pictures??


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

In the words of Michelle Tanner- "What a rip off!" lol


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

sorry guys, 

i did post i pic.. i didn't check to see it though.. 

hmmm 
well i will try in a few minutes though i must warn you they show up so incredibly small it is ridiculous, i am working on getting the original pics on photobucket.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> this must be the INVISIBLE CHI CALENDER!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YAYAYAYA!!!!!!!!!!!


 :sign5: OMG!! Where'd Esmerelda go?? I need to get her photo in ASAP!!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

here's a link for you guys..remember these are not final and i do know that people are still sending more pictures..i was just messing around with some pics to get an idea:
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?username=chicalender


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Thank you PBNJ! :wave: I'm gonna go have a lookie now.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh my goodness! They are really VERY pretty! I'm getting escited seeing these beautiful Chi pics! :toothy10:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

wow..i sure don't pay attention to ALL the posts :shock: 

I guess I'll submit a picture of Britney & one of Butterfly..see what happens.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Can I say how much I LOVE that picture of Vienna and Paris??!! That is absolutely gorgeous!!!

oh... and you've done a great job with the photos!! :lol: I couldn't even look at my dog because I got stuck on the V&P photo - I just love it!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

does it surprise you i have that pic printed and in my wallet for over a week now and i'm showing it to everybody i see :lol: , that was such a lucky shot :wink: 

i think all of those pics are great btw , i think that calendar is going to be so great , i can't wait till it's finished !!

kisses nat


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

i need a better pic...lol...his eye stains are killing me


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Can I say how much I LOVE that picture of Vienna and Paris??!! That is absolutely gorgeous!!!
> 
> oh... and you've done a great job with the photos!! :lol: I couldn't even look at my dog because I got stuck on the V&P photo - I just love it!!


I was thinking the same exact thing! It is too cute for words


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Those are some really great pictures! I can't wait until this is all done and i have a callender in hand to show everyone here!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

glad you all like them. i gotta say you all have taken incredible pics.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

opps I seem to have missed ALL about the calender :shock: been to busy with my boys  

:wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Loved the pics but I couldn't see Triny & Smiffy?


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

LET ME MAKE THIS CLEAR:
there has been alot of pms to me about people not seeing their chi's in the photo gallery..the photo gallery is not done and it is being updated daily..YOUR CHI'S ARE GOING TO BE IN THE CALENDER!! if you dont see yours yet it just means i havent gotten to it..i am the only one working on the pictures of your chi's and Roie is doing the whole distrubiting etc. so it takes time.. sorry for the misunderstanding but NO CHIHUAHUA has been bumped.

ALSO-go to the chi chat forum for calender birthdays and put your chi's b-day in there...i know alot of you are repeating but some of you didnt even give me the birthdays so thats another reason why the pic has not been worked on.

i am sorry but i got alot of attitude from people through the pms that really wasn't appreciated. this is suppose to be a fun thing and i still want it to be that way. so please lets wave bye bye :wave: to this negativity and go back to being positive.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow those pictures are great :shock: awesome job everyone :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwwww thoses pics are great i love how you have done my babies pics they are brill and i agree the whole paris and vienna pic is adorable i love how you have put the shading in jacobs pic and my other babies look fab awwwwww your doing a great job keep up the good work and you really dont deserve any negative e mails it seems to be looking fab


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

you deserve an applause and a lot of respect instead of nasty pm's for doing this mega -job :shock: keep the good work up :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> you deserve an applause and a lot of respect instead of nasty pm's for doing this mega -job :shock: keep the good work up :wave:
> 
> kisses nat


my thoughts exactly nat! :wave:


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Can I say how much I LOVE that picture of Vienna and Paris??!! That is absolutely gorgeous!!!
> 
> quote]
> totally agree!!!
> And coopers pic?Out of this world!Loves it!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

wow its going to be so amazing! much better than the regular store bought calendars! you guys are awesome. i appreciate your hard work. i know its definitely time consuming! cant wait to see it all come together and have one hanging on my wall


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

The pictures look great!! You are doing an awesome job!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

can i just ask i know im super nosey but how much will calenders be coz i know loads of people who i can buy them for , for christmas and also when will they be made thanks


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I LOVE THESE PICUTERS!!!!

i can't wait to see what you guys do to moka ans jems pic


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

please if you sent in pictures already please send the birthdays too...there are a couple pictures i cant work on because i have no b-days.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

so far the following chi's are featured in the gallery..
BELLA
BOBO
BONNIE
BOOMER 
CHANTICO
CHICO
COOPER
COSMO
DEANO
ELLA
GIZMO
HERSHEY
JACOB
JOLIE
JOSIE
KIWI AND PEACHES
LEX LUTHER
MINX AND BROOKE
NEEKO
PIPER AND GIZMO
PISMO
RUBY
SEIAH
SINCY
TRINNITY AND SMIFFY
SOPHIE
TYKE
ZOLA

REMEMBER THESE ARE JUST THE CHI'S PICTURES THAT I HAVE WORKED ON SO FAR...please make sure the birthdate is correct. AND THESE ARE JUST DRAFTS ..THINGS CAN AND MAY BE CHANGED.
www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?username=CHICALENDER


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i think you forgot paris and vienna ? you finished that pic too , or am i missing their names , it's early here :lol: 

kisses nat


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> i think you forgot paris and vienna ? you finished that pic too , or am i missing their names , it's early here :lol:
> 
> kisses nat


WOOPS! i did i'm sorry...its very hectic keeping track of all the chi's


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

more chi's have been added!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

umm i have 2 questions.
will the owners names be listed?
will this be a month to month or 365?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Smiffy's b'day - 15/09/03
Trinity's b'day- 09/09/04
Thanks. :wink: 
p.s can't wait untill they are ready :lol:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Wow , I have just been and had alook at the photo,s again for the calender and they are fantastic..........Thanks very much.
Also do you think it will be ready for xmas? :lol:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

Jamoka's Jem said:


> umm i have 2 questions.
> will the owners names be listed?
> will this be a month to month or 365?


1. im not sure if they are yet..we will let you know
2. as of now we dont even have enough for a weekly so we will see what the calender is going to be by the amont of chi's that we get.
*REMEMBER GUYS THE MORE PEOPLE WHO PARTICIPATE THE CHEAPER THE CALENDERS WILL BE*


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> Wow , I have just been and had alook at the photo,s again for the calender and they are fantastic..........Thanks very much.
> Also do you think it will be ready for xmas? :lol:


i am actually not sure yet..we're trying to find a printer with a good deal so far none...but i guess it all depends when we find one and how long it will take to print the amount of calenders that we need.


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

PB&J,

Thanks for fixing up Mo's tags! Looks great


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

wow amazing, Im very impressed! :shock: 
great job putting it all together, you have a great eye for layout and choosing the fonts and stuff
I also didnt know we had so many great photographers on the site (I obvioulsy already noticed the beautiful chis)
Im loving it, cant wait!
mia
x


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah  it looks Great :thumbup: I am bouncing :blob4: :blob8: :blob5: of the wall of all the cute chi babies. Thank you for all that your are doing you both deserves a big pat on the back :notworthy: 
Thanks
Ericka


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

only just noticed Keeks is in there, great job, i love it!
mia
x


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

A lot of you have questions that are awnsered in the chi chat thread titled "Chi calendar update" if you don't find your awnser there, feel free to PM me, 

by the way, your doing awesome with the pics. [/img]


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

those of you who have chi's that are being put in the calender as a remembrance please be sure to tell me the date they were born and the date they departed. i really want to do something special with their pages.
thankyou.


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

Maybe if there aren't enough pics for a weekly calendar, those of us that want to participate can submit more pics? i know we all have plenty!!

the pictures all look awesome, great work guys!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

more chi's have been added to the gallery! 
www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?username=CHICALENDER


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

we still need 

smelly and stinky 

ozzy and lily

sadie and ritz 

and more :? 

kisses nat


----------

